# GT Backwoods



## DiSc (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich weiß natürlich, das der Thread eingentlich "GT USA" heißt, aber vielleicht können mir die Profis trotzdem weiterhelfen?Habe vor etwa zwei Wochen ein Backwoods mit Taiwan-Rahmen ersteigert.Der Vorbesitzer hatte auf die Anfrage nach dem Alter nicht geantwortet, das Bike soll aber einen Neupreis von 900 gehabt haben - was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann.Eine Rahmennummer ist nirgendwo zu finden.Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, wann dieses "Taiwan-Backwoods" gebaut sein könnte?Sattel und Reifen sind übrigens nach dem Kauf getauscht worden.Eine Suche im Internet zum Alter,Preis und Farbe dieses Bikes waren erfolglos.
Ihr seid also meine letzte Rettung....... 

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## korat (22. Mai 2006)

bei solchen und ähnlichen fragen findest du oft eine antwort auf http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/, da gibt es für viele wochen zu stöbern.

ich würde auf die schnelle sagen: 1996. sieh es dir im katalog mal an und vergleich die ausstattung. nach farbe und decals kommt es hin. den damaligen preis weiß ich allerdings nicht, aber so falsch wird der verkäufer nicht liegen. (und viel gefahren ist er wohl auch nicht: sieht noch richtig klasse aus!)

herzlich willkommen übrigens! und hier geht es nicht nur um in usa handgebratene rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiSc (22. Mai 2006)

@korat

Danke für den Tip!Ich hatte mir die Kataloge bereits angesehen und nach der
Optik und Ausstattung(Ergobar)passt am besten das 94er Modell.Allerdings habe
ich gedacht, das die Rahmen erst viel später in Taiwan gefertigt wurden und das
Bike deshalb viel jünger wär.
Es hat übrigens einige unschöne Lackschäden, die man auf dem Bild nicht erkennt.Aber Technik ist einwandfrei und außerdem wollte ich es unbedingt haben! 

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2006)

guck mal imm rahmenummernfred... bzw poste da deine rahmennummer...


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (25. Mai 2006)

Dies ist von 96 und hat mal knapp über 1100DM gekostet. Schaltung ist ne STX.


----------



## joines (25. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ebenfalls ein Backwoods, das fristet allerdings sein Dasein auf einem Schrank. Es ist ein '94er. Kann das sogar belegen, weil den den dazugehörigen Katalog hier liegen habe  Ab '96 war das Gusset unter dem Unterrohr und nicht mehrzwischen Ober- und Unterrohr.
Bis auf die Decalfarbe stimmt der Rahmen überein.
@oettinger_aus_g: Wahrscheinlich hast du es nur '96 gekauft oder? 
Hier ein Bild:


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (25. Mai 2006)

Ja, stimmt. Hab es 1996 gekauft. Kann also auch ein 1994 sein. Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er es gegen Gebot bei mir in Hannover abholen. Steht hier nur rum.


----------



## DiSc (25. Mai 2006)

@kint
hab´s gerade noch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, ich finde wirklich keine Rahmennummer.Sieht aber auch nicht so aus, als wenn am Tretlagergehäuse schon mal rumlackiert worden wäre.Gibt es noch mehr GT´s ohne Nummer...?
@oettinger
toll - bis auf dem Lenker könnten das Zwillinge sein...
@joines
sieht ja wirklich so aus, als wenn ich da ein 94er erwischt hätte!Toll, dann
ist es ja deutlich älter, als ich dachte und dann stören mich die Kratzer
am Oberrohr noch weniger 
@all
danke für die schnelle Hilfe, jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer.Hatte mich zwar eigentlich heute am Vatertag auf die erste Jungfernfahrt mit dem Backwoods gefreut, aber das Wetter hat nicht mitgespielt.Also am Wochenende ein neuer Versuch... 

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## joines (25. Mai 2006)

die Rahmennummer dürfte sich am linken(in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) Ausfallende auf der Innenseite befinden.
Viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## DiSc (25. Mai 2006)

Hi joines!

Super - das habe ich doch tatsächlich trotz zwei Tage lang Putzen einfach
nicht gesehen - und das mit Brille 
Rahmennummer ist tatsächlich vorhanden 
Danke!

Dietmar


----------



## rodrigo (29. September 2006)

hy !hat hier denn einer ne checke wie ich die grösse von meinem GT Backwoods ramen ermitteln kann??? 
wäre sehr nett...
gruss Rodrigo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FK65 (29. September 2006)

Da können wir helfen:

1) Man mißt (bei GT) die Länge des Sattelrohres von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr  in cm 

2) Man kennt die Umrechnung von cm in Zoll (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm)

Also als Beispiel:
16" = 40,6 cm
18" = 45,7 cm
19" = 48,3 cm

usw.

Gute Nacht und frohes Messen

Frank


----------



## maggo.h (17. Oktober 2007)

So ich muss das hier mal wieder ausgraben.

Und zwar geht es darum herauszubekommen von wann dieses Backwoods ist.
Wann gab es das Backwoods in dieser Farbe?
Schaltung ist komplett LX. Cantis und Kurbel ebenfalls LX.
Rahmen 7000er Alu, Gabel CroMo soweit ich das richtig weiß.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Das Rad is nich wirklich im besten Zustand. 
Lohnt sich das es wieder aufzupeppeln?


----------



## maggo.h (17. Oktober 2007)

sorry...doppelpost...


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Oktober 2007)

schau mal nach der rahmennummer, miestens ist da das baujahr drin.


----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

maggo.h schrieb:


> So ich muss das hier mal wieder ausgraben.
> 
> Und zwar geht es darum herauszubekommen von wann dieses Backwoods ist.
> Wann gab es das Backwoods in dieser Farbe?
> ...



kleber sind 95er - kommt auch von der farbe her hin bzw das gusset sieht auch nach 95 auc. 

schwarze lx war ebenfalls diese periode. müsste dann die lx compakt kurbel mit der 563 er nummer haben ( rückseite der kurbel) 

die rahmennummer lautet wahrscheinlich s5xxx12345 irgendsowas. 

ist ok - schöne farbe mal mit lacvkreiniger, politur und wachs drübergehen ( autozubehör) dann mal ordentlich warten evtl komponenten ersetzen. federgabel einbauen lohnt nicht so wirklich. restwert so wies da steht liegt bei ebay von 100 bis 300  wenns gepflegt wurde und alles tadellos funktioniert dürfet der wert bis zu 400 klettern. dann wärst du so bei ca 40-50% des neupreises.


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

wenn du es so fährst, dann ist es dir ohnehin 3 nummern zu gross !
wenn nicht lohnt es immer ein rotes GT am lebe zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo.h (21. Oktober 2007)

1. ich fahre es anders  bei mir is der sattel ca. 15-20 cm höher. (wenn ich es denn mal fahre)
2. es gehört meiner freundin. und sie will es nich gegen was anderes tauschen, auch wenn ich ihr schon gesagt habe, dass es ihr zu groß ist.

nunja. sie muss damit zurecht kommen.

wollt ihr nur zum geburtstag ma ein kleines upgrade für das bike schenken.
frag mich nur ob das lohnt...da es wirklich zu groß is.
schätze es wird sich auf nen kürzeren vorbau und neue bremsen und vielleicht einma komplett neue züge beschränken.
wie gesacht. es kommt ihr nich in die tüte, das bike wegzugeben oder was auch immer.


----------

